# who are some vivarium manufacturers?



## JasonPannell (Mar 16, 2008)

hey guys, ive tried to google for different vivarium manufacts. but its actually kind of a difficult thing to search for. im trying to avoid zoomed and exo terra. i just found tropicalecos. i really like the euro vented systems but dont know of who to contact. can you guys list some different viv makers. thanks guys and gals


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have gotten several custom made acrylic tanks from this place - Acrylic Display Cases, Dust Covers, Rod, Shapes, and Custom Forming and Fabricating.

Just tell Jay what you want and he can build it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've left the *one* post here that follows the rules.

Feel free to name viv manufacturers - do *not* feel free to leave vendor feedback for them.

If you feel the need to leave feedback - you can say that people can contact you directly for any comments you have on a particular viv manufacturer.

Thank you.

s


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

protean google it


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

nurse3766 said:


> protean google it


I would research tropicalecos, protean, jmk, or any other supplier, extensively, before I decided to buy anything from them


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Tropical Ecos makes tanks. Vivariums & Terrariums - Tropical Ecos

I've seen these in person at the Sacramento Reptile Show. If you want my thoughts just PM me.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I posted this somewhere else, but it's my TropicalEcos vivarium designed inside and out by Todd, and my own tanks based on some of their principles.






My new tanks I'm building use acrylic fronts and have hinges.


----------



## JasonPannell (Mar 16, 2008)

thank you guys. how do you feel about the zoomed and exo terra? i dont get the idea of purchasing a tank to modify it. and it seems like the screen would rust.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Glasscages.com - Home

Feel free to check out our links, we can easily add more categories. 
vBadvanced Links Directory


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I have some zoo meds and exo terras, but I wasn't happy with either. They are not fly proof enough for me.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I REALLY like the look of the tropicaleco tanks, unfortunatly I have toddlers in the house and somehow a magnetic door just doesnt seem very safe. If there was a way to lock those they would definatly be on my want list. 

When you could easily have $1k worth of frogs in a single tank it seems pretty risky to me. 

Same with the Euro style tanks with the sliding doors altho it would probably be easy to rig those so they can't slide.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

So your fear is someone will open the tank? Or is it something else? Because the magnetic doors are pretty safe. They don't just de-magnetize while you're not looking. And those magnets are really strong, depending on which ones you use. I feel much safer with magnets.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

konton said:


> I have some zoo meds and exo terras, but I wasn't happy with either. They are not fly proof enough for me.


I have a couple exos and you can make them more FF escape proof. I add a fine mesh screen to the vent, a form in place silicone gasket on each door edge, and a pond in front.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I am unsure why anyone felt the need to complain about, or edit, my post.

Seriously, guys, lay off the caffeine


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

konton said:


> So your fear is someone will open the tank? Or is it something else? Because the magnetic doors are pretty safe. They don't just de-magnetize while you're not looking. And those magnets are really strong, depending on which ones you use. I feel much safer with magnets.



I guess I would ahve to see one in person. I just dont want my kids pulling teh door off. Not worried about my 8 or three year old. Its my unholy terror of a 15 month old I am worried about. He cant figure out teh door latch on a exo but im sure he could pull a magnetic door off.

I could always try teh smaller ones on teh top shelf though.


----------



## nurse3766 (Apr 8, 2010)

zoo med is all i use
i like the single door
they are pretty easy to mod for FF protection

i just ordered some 18inch cubes for like 75$ delivered 

Zoo Med Naturalistic Terrarium (18inch x 18inch x 18Inch)


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

What part of the country are you in, I know theres a few regional builders around.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Oh yeah. That makes sense. I had the same concerns with getting the doors pulled off. That's why my new tanks have hinges! You should try making some hinged magnetic doors.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Please feel free to contact me regarding Protean Vivs as well.

The Frog Room (rises again)

Scott MacDonald
Tucson, AZ


----------



## casualcat (Feb 13, 2011)

Reptology ... by PennPlax

they make them from 12x12x12 up to 39x19x39


----------

